
Ask HN: Is there a benefit to linking your LinkedIn profile to HackerRank? - gravy
Or is it only used for sign in credentials?
======
3into10power5
No benefit by and large. I would advice you not to give real name in hacker
rank and other such sites. These programming tests pit you against others in
non realistic scenarios and you don't know which companies rejected you based
on hacker rank score.

